# This is the place for those fun, and not so serious threads



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Does this mean threads in other forums should be serious and no fun? Is it possible to have a thread that is fun, but serious, or a thread not be fun when it's not serious? If so, is fun seriousness preferable to non-serious no-fun threads? How would this thread be classified? Am I being serious? Is this fun? What is this thread's fate? Suppose it's locked, was it not fun enough for you moderators? - that would hurt my feelings! Or, was it too serious for you? Paradoxically, is locking a thread for being too serious not a serious action itself, thereby increasing the seriousness of the thread? Would a better course of action not be to reduce the thread's seriousness by posting a very silly picture of a cat?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, I sometimes wonder whether when people write things online, are they being serious? Or are they just kind of "trolling?" The thread below was a "classic" in this regard. Just reading it is confirmation that some people don't like to be very positive about things, they LOVE to be negative. Read for enjoyment, "fun" or repulsion!

http://www.talkclassical.com/5064-no-more-minimalism.html


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Does this mean threads in other forums should be serious and no fun? Is it possible to have a thread that is fun, but serious, or a thread not be fun when it's not serious? If so, is fun seriousness preferable to non-serious no-fun threads? How would this thread be classified? Am I being serious? Is this fun? What is this thread's fate? Suppose it's locked, was it not fun enough for you moderators? - that would hurt my feelings! Or, was it too serious for you? Paradoxically, is locking a thread for being too serious not a serious action itself, thereby increasing the seriousness of the thread? Would a better course of action not be to reduce the thread's seriousness by posting a very silly picture of a cat?


This post reminds me of my one and only (failed) attempt to get into philosophy


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Chris said:


> This post reminds me of my one and only (failed) attempt to get into philosophy


Perhaps when you think you've failed to get into philosophy, you've failed to get out of it....

j/k of course


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmmm.... Sounds like serious business.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Does this mean threads in other forums should be serious and no fun? Is it possible to have a thread that is fun, but serious, or a thread not be fun when it's not serious? If so, is fun seriousness preferable to non-serious no-fun threads? How would this thread be classified? Am I being serious? Is this fun? What is this thread's fate? Suppose it's locked, was it not fun enough for you moderators? - that would hurt my feelings! Or, was it too serious for you? Paradoxically, is locking a thread for being too serious not a serious action itself, thereby increasing the seriousness of the thread? Would a better course of action not be to reduce the thread's seriousness by posting a very silly picture of a cat?


It means that green monsters should stay away from these things, they get all confused.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Hmmm.... Sounds like serious business.


I love that picture so much I have to comment on it. Look at those adorable demonic eyes!


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Indeed. Let's all celebrate by listening to the most magnificent music and drinking the most magnificent wine from the most magnificent castle on this best-of-all-possible worlds.

How many of you get the reference?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

HerlockSholmes said:


> Indeed. Let's all celebrate by listening to the most magnificent music and drinking the most magnificent wine from the most magnificent castle on this best-of-all-possible worlds.
> 
> How many of you get the reference?


Candide!!


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Candide!!


Yes! 

[filler text]


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Baccano!* Cue the wild jazz music.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukecash12 said:


> *Bacano!* Cue the wild jazz music.


You mean Baccano.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

HerlockSholmes said:


> You mean Baccano.


Aha! I edited it to make you look silly! Cue the fish slap scene from Monty Python.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukecash12 said:


> Aha! I edited it to make you look silly! Cue the fish slap scene from Monty Python.


Look at my post. Your spelling mistake is still there.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

HerlockSholmes said:


> Look at my post. Your spelling mistake is still there.


Precisely. Your quote is incorrect, as far as we can tell. Cue the slick scene where the criminal wipes off his finger prints!


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukecash12 said:


> Precisely. Your quote is incorrect, as far as we can tell. Cue the slick scene where the criminal wipes off his finger prints!


You know, I haven't actually seen Baccano yet (I will in the near future though), so your references really don't make much sense to me. Cue the scene where a chain of cause-and-effect gets Candide thrown out of the magnificent castle with kicks on his backside!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

HerlockSholmes said:


> You know, I haven't actually seen Baccano yet (I will in the near future though), so your references really don't make much sense to me. Cue the scene where a chain of cause-and-effect gets Candide thrown out of the magnificent castle with kicks on his backside!


Actually, the only scene that I cued from Baccano was the wild jazz music. You oughta watch Baccano some time, because it's nuts.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

If you want an entertaining thread, here's a short goodie I came across awhile ago:

http://www.talkclassical.com/3953-viivaldi-four-seasons-2.html


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I love that picture so much I have to comment on it. Look at those adorable demonic eyes!


Yes, that's him pretending to be penitent in my avatar, but I know he's really plotting some new evil.


----------

